# Behringer Date Code



## 240V

Anyone know how to read the date code on Behringer DEQ2496? 0703

I bought a B-stock, they shipped a "refurb" that doesn't have a mark on it.Just wondered if this is an old stock from the known defective production dates.

Judging by the installed software (v1.4), this deq2496 they shipped me was manufactured in July 2003. The latest software is 2.3 but only works on v2x hardware.


----------

